# Coughing in Older Dogs is Not Good...



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

When Elsa's appetite started to go down starting about a month ago and she started to cough about two weeks ago, I hoped she had just caught the kennel cough one of my other dogs did. After it turned into a soft moist cough last night with increased inspiratory effort and 10 days of antibiotics did not help, I knew there was something else going on. Her chest rads from today. 













Metastatic lung cancer with some pleural effusion, most likely from her previous history of mammary tumors. Never good in a 13 year old Rottweiler. She's still fairly comfortable, so I'm doing some meds for palliative treatment and then we'll say goodbye. Sorry Elsa, my sweet girl...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I lost Dubheasa to a fast spreading lung cancer. The trouble with a tough bitch Dobermann like Dubheasa was by the time she
showed symptoms it was too late for any kind of effective treatment :-(
I hope your dog has better results and that you found it in time.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

That's horrible Maren. My thoughts to you.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry.

I've seen x-rays like that.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I lost Dubheasa to a fast spreading lung cancer. The trouble with a tough bitch Dobermann like Dubheasa was by the time she
> showed symptoms it was too late for any kind of effective treatment :-(
> I hope your dog has better results and that you found it in time.


Yeah, it's not a primary lung cancer, but something that spread to the lungs. That fluffy cotton look on the lung fields are pretty classic. I saw it from across the room as we were taking the films and my heart just sank. You can't even barely see her heart and not much dark space where air should be, so it's pretty bad. :-( The most likely culprit is her history of mammary tumors, as she had two taken off in the past and since it's about 50/50 with them being malignant vs benign, the odds likely caught up with her. Osteosarcoma would be another potential culprit in a Rottweiler, but she doesn't show any signs of it.

I spoke with one of the oncologists today and there's really nothing I can do that will realistically help at this stage except palliative care. There's a couple drugs to throw at it, but none that would really help her quality of life. I'm going to start her on prednisone and Tylenol 3 to keep her appetite up and comfortable (more for her chronic arthritis than anything) and start her on a higher protein and very omega 3 diet than she was on, but if she starts getting real uncomfortable, that will be the time. What's sad is just two months ago she was still doing short hikes and did a therapy dog bite prevention presentation with me for some kids at the church I work at.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh Maren, I'm so very sorry, that really blows. Are those recent pictures of Elsa? She looks to be a lovely girl.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I am so sorry. :-(


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Oh Maren, I'm so very sorry, that really blows. Are those recent pictures of Elsa? She looks to be a lovely girl.


Thanks Sue (to everyone else too). Yes, they are recent. She has a young face for a quite old Rottweiler. I remember someone asking me once a few years ago how old she was and I sad, "she's ten." "Ten months?" "No, ten years...."


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

So sorry to hear this, Maren. 

It is so hard to see this happen to our 4 legged family members.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Really sorry to hear that. Cancer is such a insidious thing. A real intrusion in a life. 

DFrost


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

So very sorry...  She DOES look really young on the photos. What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your girl Maren. I don't remember where you are from...but the other thing I thought when I saw her film was Blasto. Has she been near the Ohio River valley?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

From mid Missouri, so we definitely see a lot of fungal, but the radiologists were pretty certain. :-( Though the dogs we see with blasto and whatnot don't always do much better.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Maren!
I went through a similar thing with a Kerry bitch. It was her third time with cancer and when we saw that in her chest it was just a few more weeks with her.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

not much else to say, except that sucks and I'm sorry. There's something kinda cool about old dogs that look young.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i thought when i read she was 13 was a typo!  ... im sorry Maren!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

:-( sorry to hear doc.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

So sorry about your girl Maren. Such a hard diagnosis.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Maren I am so very sorry. She is so lucky to have you to care for her.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you Maren. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry for the bad news Maren. We never get as long as we'd like with our dogs, and its always hard knowing that our time with them is coming to an end.


----------



## Steve Groen (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sorry you have to go through that. She a beautiful dog, and looks happy in the photo, no doubt because of you.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

God bless you and your girl Maren. She chose a good shepherd when she met you. I pray also for her comfort and strength in the days to come, and that you too have strength and support when and where you need it most. AMEN.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

maren, you know how i feel and i know you'll ease her on down the road when the time comes. i always think of the vid you posted of her herding--she is a natural!! she'll be waiting when your time comes....


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Yah that really sucks. So sorry. She is such a sweet looking girl.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

On the good side im sure the dog had a great life with you. Im sure you drive your husband nuts but the dog didn’t know better and just thought he was lucky to have you…. that’s what’s so great about dogs. I think mine even like me. 
I am sorry to hear about it


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So sorry to hear but glad you have the tools at hand and the rational mind to keep her comfortable while you can and let her go when it is time.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry Maren  and I know how you are feeling. I'm sure she had a great life with you and I hope she still has some time left so you can enjoy each other's company.


----------

